# Couple shots of my car from



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*shots of my car from*

Hot Import Nights last weekend...









and yea, that is a bag of rice being used as a hood prop 










nice pic from www.carandmodel.com









from the NW Nismo event coverage

you can see more cars from last weekends H.I.N. at www.nwnismo.com


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice job man, you have probably the best b14 in the nw.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks,
There are a few others that are really nice as well.
Six's, Jay's, Nollan's, Wallace's, Matt's, and a couple others are really nice too.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looking Nice! Eyebrows look good.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
What's thes story with the skirts?

Seth


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> What's thes story with the skirts?
> 
> Seth *


They're the Erebuni GTR skirts.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

love it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I know they 'were' GTR skirts, it just looks like there was something done to them. A 'swoosh' in the lower part.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The 4 door GTR skirts taper a bit in the middle.

I really like the eyebrows.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

How did you get the inner halo to light up by itself.....?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I only have the "angel eyes" around the high beam housing. They are wired into the parking lights. So, with the corner/parking lights on, the halos are also on.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

way nice. get any comments on the bag of rice


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Very very nice car. Your's and six's i think looks really nice.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sean's in the background of the I.Mix one  .

The bag of rice got tons of love - half the people the walked by pointed at it and laughed. The other half kicked over the display  ...

Nice to see the car getting so much exposure, Sean  !


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn that car is nice..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Sean's in the background of the I.Mix one  .
> 
> The bag of rice got tons of love - half the people the walked by pointed at it and laughed. The other half kicked over the display  ...
> 
> Nice to see the car getting so much exposure, Sean  ! *


Thanks everyone 

I think I was setting up the trophies in that first pic  

The domestic guys really liked the bag o' rice.

The only reason people were walking over the display is because we were pretty close to the enterance (good location) and the booth across from us would keep on bringing out their models for pics. Now, I have no problem with models at car shows, they are part of the "scene". The issues came when sex starved, testosterone filled young men would crowd the isle not more than 50 feet from the main enterance. Well, not everyone wantd to see the models, and they would walk around the crowd, and right through my display area. Other times the guys would keep backing up to try to get a pic of all the models, and they would trip into the rope barrier. You would think that these guys had never seen a young lady in their life by the way they react to the models.
I think that the people that did the floor plan could of done a better job at placing the booth across from my car. It needed to be further from the main enterance.
I will say that some people have no respect for the people who bust their ass to show their car. Without the owners of these cars, there would be no shows. Please show them and their cars the respect they deserve.

I've been searching for more pics from HIN, but most places do not have them posted yet. Online Showoff has over 400 pics, but none of my car...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

how did you get the black/white like that on the hood?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *how did you get the black/white like that on the hood? *


I believe thats a lil' secret some people like to call "paint"


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Sean.....*

Have you come accross any full front shots of your car or Roberts? I have been digging so i can get those sent out for the new site and I feal lost. Also coulf you post the link for the online showoff? Thanks.....

Oh yeh by the way looking good////// (Not you) the car........ LOL


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Not a bad display--the bag of rice was nice touch Sean--- but U might want to get a little more creative with it. Esp. at a Hin where U def. want to stand out as much as possible....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *how did you get the black/white like that on the hood? *


selrider99,
Carbon-Fiber hood + paint =  


Mike, I have not seen any frontal pics of my car with the eyebrows on. Not sure about Roberts.

MP2050,
I'll explain the display a little better, as the pics don't do it justice.
We laid down black carpet around the car. There are two strobes, one inside the car, one under the engine. We ran a 25 foot strand of red rope light in the engine bay (we ran it down deep, not just tossed on top) and another strand of red rope light inside the car. It really lit up the diamond plate floor mats quite well. There is a 50 foot strand of white rope light around the car. We made 6 cool "posts" that are used to run the rope around the car. The bases are wrapped with some cool material that my girl picked out. A lava tube was placed next to each wheel, along with a 12"X24" piece of daimond plate, and 2 mirrors. The NW Nismo banner is across the front of the car, along with 4 more mirrors and a bowel of Japanese candy. We also spread Japanese candy and fortune cookies around the black carpet.
Of course we had the bag o' rice as a hood prop, and a can of Fire Heart (Japanese coffee drink) sitting on the dash. I placed the trophies near the rear, where they would not block the car too much. I also had my lights/hazards on, and my A/V system running. 
Not that many people even had a display.....

Thanks everyone


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *I believe thats a lil' secret some people like to call "paint" *




I meant was the hood CF painted white?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Couple more I found...


----------

